
Netflix adds 8.3M subscribers in Q4, revenue up 33% - john58
http://alphastreet.com/b4718016
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16208686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16208686).

~~~
john58
May I know why my post has been removed from hn?

